# May change over...



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Yip, I may be going to the 'other side' - and that's not the other side of Mich., either. I dropped by to see the new Lancer and they want to clear out their Evo's. The dealer said I could take a brand new Lancer Evo (MSRP on that one over $33K + markups) for $23K. As much as I LOOOOOOVE my GTO and was thinking if I end up changing cars, it'd be to an '05-'06 (or Charger SRT-8 - though that's to much at this time), that deal on that EVO is just hard to resist. They're fast as hell and insanely easy to mod.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

I think i might be with you buddy, however, i think im gonna go with a subaru wrx sti i really dont like the looks of the evo but they are wicked!!


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

angusGTO3 said:


> I think i might be with you buddy, however, i think im gonna go with a subaru wrx sti i really dont like the looks of the evo but they are wicked!!


If I was going for looks, WRX... performance, edge to EVO (and that edge expands w/ mods)

But $23K for an ALL NEW EVO... I donno how I could pass. I mean, $28K for a new Goat... $22-24K for a used '05-'06 Goat... or $23K for a new EVO... and with basic mods ($1K worth) I know of an EVO that'll spin all FOUR wheels on dry pavement with ease. Hmmm....


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Well we all make mistakes in life. Hope you learn something. Don't let the dealer get out of throwing in the fast and the furious trilogy, just to sweeten the deal.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Well we all make mistakes in life. Hope you learn something. Don't let the dealer get out of throwing in the fast and the furious trilogy, just to sweeten the deal.


lol, I cant stand that movie. And honestly, only reason I'm interested in the vehicle is because they're such raw performance vehicles. There's a reason I ditched my G35 for a GTO - to much plush, not enough punch. And I absolutely LOVE the Goat. Not sure if I'm doing this or not, just toying with the idea right now. Allure with those things is they're light, amazing in handling, and great in the straight as well. But GOD do I love RWD burnouts, kicking the rear around, and having that torquey, beefing, rumbling V8 blasting me from place to place. I wish the Evo wasn't styled so insanely like it is.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

ChiefyGTO said:


> lol, I cant stand that movie. And honestly, only reason I'm interested in the vehicle is because they're such raw performance vehicles. There's a reason I ditched my G35 for a GTO - to much plush, not enough punch. And I absolutely LOVE the Goat. Not sure if I'm doing this or not, just toying with the idea right now. Allure with those things is they're light, amazing in handling, and great in the straight as well. But GOD do I love RWD burnouts, kicking the rear around, and having that torquey, beefing, rumbling V8 blasting me from place to place. I wish the Evo wasn't styled so insanely like it is.



 Buy some earplugs. 
 Get a big cushion for your a$$. 
 Then get a disguise so you won't be recognized. 
 Schedule sessions with a therapist for the claustrophobia. 
 Take the ridiculous wing off so friends don't laugh too much. 
 See if the therapist can help you with your patience too (turbo lag). 
 Get used to dating girls, women won't want to be seen in that kiddie car.
 See if the therapist will throw in a volume discount if you develop self esteem issues.
 Park in the lot at the business next door so co-workers won't see you getting into an EVO.
 Learn to lie convincingly. Uh...no, that's not mine, I uh.....borrowed it from a friend, a real ricer.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Buy some earplugs.
> Get a big cushion for your a$$.
> Then get a disguise so you won't be recognized.
> Schedule sessions with a therapist for the claustrophobia.
> ...



Good reply wing nut, son has a eclipse spyder GST and ive seen the problems with it, I would never buy a Mitsubishi, While his car was in the shop for a week getting work done on it( timing belt ect) he was using my HHR and wanted to use My GTO, sorry NO. Ill stay away from the import garbage, even my son prefers my GTO now if only he could afford one


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm starting to come around and thinking I'll stick w/ the Goat. But the Evo IS damn fast - like I said, AWD, light, and insane handling does have its allure. As does the Goat w/ its V8, more subtile styling, RWD, and comfort - God I love these seats!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Yo Chief, 
You buy that Evo  and you'll just be another Indian on the reservation wishing you didn't make that deal with pale face devil.:lol: 

Red Beard


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

i dont know guys evo's and sti's are not ride burners for sure they are respectable sports cars just like the gto. I love my goat but it is about to be lemon lawed so i have to move on and the subaru sti is damn fast and the thing will actually go in the snow because it is all wheel drive. Yes its ugly but at least the suby doesnt sound like a rice burner evo however yes sure does!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

angusGTO3 said:


> i dont know guys evo's and sti's are not ride burners for sure they are respectable sports cars just like the gto. I love my goat but it is about to be lemon lawed so i have to move on and the subaru sti is damn fast and the thing will actually go in the snow because it is all wheel drive. Yes its ugly but at least the suby doesnt sound like a rice burner evo however yes sure does!


Lemon lawed? I wouldn't go that far... Engine and tranny are rock solid... Strut rub and rear end whine can be a problem for some...

The STI and Evo have horrible rides compared to the GTO... It's just simply a different class of car... One is a light weight turbo go-cart and the other is raw muscle... One has rigid seats and plastic interior while the other has full leather...

I think the wing on the back of those little cars is a little much as well...


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I remember reading a while back that the EVO has some of the highest insurance rates around...even higher than cars you would assume would cost more for insurance. I don't know about you but paying for insurance sux


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I know of MANY Subarus with high milage and NO major repairs. On the other hand, I know of and have worked on MANY Mitsubishis with low milage needing work.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> I know of MANY Subarus with high milage and NO major repairs. On the other hand, I know of and have worked on MANY Mitsubishis with low milage needing work.


Ya, that's one of the things I want thinking about. The Mitsu... you gotta constantly keep up on, if you do that they'll keep running... you let the keepkeep down for even a couple months and you beat on it (which I would be doing) and you're screwed... nice thing is, 3 years of free sched. maintance and 4 yr/50K mile bumper-to-bumper warranty.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Rusty said:


> Lemon lawed? I wouldn't go that far... Engine and tranny are rock solid... Strut rub and rear end whine can be a problem for some...
> 
> The STI and Evo have horrible rides compared to the GTO... It's just simply a different class of car... One is a light weight turbo go-cart and the other is raw muscle... One has rigid seats and plastic interior while the other has full leather...
> 
> I think the wing on the back of those little cars is a little much as well...


Ya, that's my problem is... I love both types. I love the go-kart feel... but I also love raw muscle. Actually, I wouldn't even mind if the GTO was a little less civilized than it is stock.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Cheifly weren't you talking about dropping all kinds of mods into your goat? What happened to that idea? The GTO will take mods, and not explode. 
Cars that have to run at 8000 rpm to keep up with 3000 will not last.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

...hmmmmm...me see heap big storm on horizon... not be happy with wompum spent on mitsu... ugh! :lol:



...yeah, I know.... I'm an ass... lol...!


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Cheifly weren't you talking about dropping all kinds of mods into your goat? What happened to that idea? The GTO will take mods, and not explode.
> Cars that have to run at 8000 rpm to keep up with 3000 will not last.


The mods are still there in my mind. I was just thinking what an insane deal that is... brand new Evo, $10K off sticker right off the bat. Ya can't even get that on a new Goat!


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

ChiefyGTO said:


> The mods are still there in my mind. I was just thinking what an insane deal that is... brand new Evo, $10K off sticker right off the bat. Ya can't even get that on a new Goat!


10k right off the bat! Well that would throw up some red flags for me! Sad they have to give them away.:seeya:


----------



## Hummer (Jan 16, 2006)

I had a 2004 STi before my 2005 GTO. I really liked it and it was very modified with FMIC, big turbo and new short block. It dyno'd at 354 AWHP and was a lot of fun, but it was very loud and not very comfortable. The dash rattle drove me crazy too but I really did like it. It was like a go kart compared to the GTO and was awesome on launching and corners. I was tired of noise and expense so went with comfortable, quiet, reliable always on warrantied power. I did pay for it last winter though by sliding off my driveway 2x in the snow which would have never happened in the Suby.

The Evo and STI are not really comparable to the GTO. Night and Day really but I like them all.


----------

